# Anybody know of this trainer?



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

http://www.dogsbyandy.com/index.html

His name came up on another board and his search and detection page threw up some flags for me such as "vehicle trailing" and "working with shy and timid dogs" and the videos did not do much either. 

The web page claims he was "In New York, Andy was the Training Director for the Long Island Search and Rescue Department"

Just want to know if anyone has any knowledge or impressions of him.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Their comment about free training if your dog regresses is a bit scary to me. Any dog, trained for J.Q. Public, is going to regress unless J.Q. is consistant with with what they've been taught (hopefully) by Andy and his gang. That's a huge IF in my books!


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Uhh...Byrak and Rodin HIS dogs??? WTF???


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

*LOL*

Byrak and Rodin??? I agree WTF?


----------



## Stephanie O'Brien (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: LOL*

I know of Andy fairly well.....and no, Byrak and Rodin are NOT his dogs, i dont know why they are on there. Byrak is dead and Rodin is still with Waleed. 
That aside, Andy is down south now and does a ton of detection dog work along with some pet training. He used to be based out of Long Island but now I believe he just has contracts here. He used to have one of the biggest pet dog businesses here on the island.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

So ,since I don't do dog sport, who are Byrak and Rodin? 

The detection videos were not impressive enough to do anything for me. As a matter of fact (1) aid was in the last block and (2) on one of the blocks his body language changed before the dog alerted (3) He is putting way too much emphasis on "does your dog stare like this" 

I would like to ask him a few questions. He is in my area and someone was directed to him re- search and rescue. I directed same person to the ncsar advisory council which has a list of teams in the state and I know is a legitimate organization. 

He's got down that he is an AKC Instructor? Is there anything other than CGC evaluators and judges? I looked him up as a CGC evaluator since the CGC thing is on his web page .............. but the CGC page does not have him listed as one in NY, NJ, or NC......

The main reason I really want to know is we often have people just "show up at searches" and have no idea of credentials. We are trying to educate our LE about the need for volunteer searchers to have some type of credentialing system, criminal background searches, and liability insurance.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> So ,since I don't do dog sport, who are Byrak and Rodin?
> 
> The detection videos were not impressive enough to do anything for me. As a matter of fact (1) aid was in the last block and (2) on one of the blocks his body language changed before the dog alerted (3) He is putting way too much emphasis on "does your dog stare like this"
> 
> ...


Byrak and Rodin are two very well known Ring competitors and producers. 
It's not like pulling two random videos from the web, changing the names and saying theyre his, lol, it's (almost) like saying "I own Elgos". 

He may not be able to train, lol, but HE'S GOT BALLS!!!


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Andy is who I am training Jak with.


----------



## Stephanie O'Brien (Sep 11, 2007)

Well....I met Andy a few times and he is a very nice, straight forward guy in person. I have never trained dogs with him or seen him train dogs so I can't say anything about that and I wont. I also havent seen any of the videos on his site. I have to be honest, it does bother me a bit that he has Byrak and Rodin on his site as 'his' dogs.......just weird and it IS kinda like saying you own Elgos LOL. I also noticed the picture of Feist LDS on his banner?!?! Who knows, maybe he got permission to use those dogs on his site.


----------



## Stephanie O'Brien (Sep 11, 2007)

ps - I spent everyday for over two years with Rodin and three years with Byrak and I could never claim them as my dogs on my site lol!! Sheesh!


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Unfortunately people seem to think nothing of linking to videos they like, but in a manner that indicates it's more then just a link. Sometimes I'm not even sure they mean to imply the dogs are theirs, just that they like the video. But it sure looks like they are implying the dogs are their'. That's why I started adding the dogs registered name and www.dantero.com to ALL videos I put on the web. So even if someone links to them, it's still obvious who the dog is. Doesn't mean they can't claim to have trained the dog, but at least it makes it possible for a quick www search which will give the real information behind the dog.

I doubt he has permission to use the dockdiving photo in his logo, once again people seem to think anything on the web is available for whatever use they want it for. Like there is no copyright on the web. I've found my photos on commercial websites selling dog products, in the banners/logos for other kennels, etc. Sometimes though it's not the fault of the website owner, but the creator of the site. Many times a politely worded email is all that it takes to get it removed. Other times it can take a little more.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Lets say we give him the benefit of the doubt

Can someone look at the videos and confirm these are the same dogs not just dogs with the same names? I have a dog named Grim who is a Grim zps grandson. There are videos of him on the internet as K9 Grim (but no indication he is "the" Grim. "the" Grim, I would be sure is dead by now.

Most people looking at the link would have no knowledge of these dogs I would think.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I can't comment one way or the other about the dogs you guys are talking about, because I don't know who they are, but wouldn't it just be easier to contact Andy and ask, instead of sitting here assuming and speculating? Maybe all he means by 'our dogs' is 'dogs that we have trained.' Unless you ask, you're never going to know.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Sorry Kristen, but the videos are of the Rodin and Byrak being talked about, not dogs with similar names. Not only that, the videos were shot in Europe. A couple of Rodin's videos are even labeled as being from a demo in Germany. Both dogs were trained/titled in Europe, then imported to the US as adults. So not only does he not own the dogs, he did not train the dogs either. No need to ask him if he did, he didn't.


----------



## Mark Connolly (Jun 19, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Andy is who I am training Jak with.


I thought you were training with the Schutzhund club in Asheville. Andy has to be about 2 hours away from you.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Mark, I am training with the Asheville Schutzhund Club. I'm doing drug work with Jak as well, and that's what I'm training with Andy for. Yes, it's a 2-1/2 hour drive from my house to Andy's place, which sucks, but it won't be forever.

Kadi, I didn't mean to imply that I didn't think the dogs in question were, in fact, THE dogs you all were talking about. Sorry for the confusion. Like I said, I don't know anything about them. 

I have no idea why he would have videos of dogs he didn't train on his website, OR why he would say they were his dogs. THAT'S what I meant you should ask him; not whether or not the dogs were or were not Rodin and Byrak.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

So I am confused - does he have a DEA license? What are you training with and how do you intend to use this training? Who would you certify with?

I have a friend (in NC) who wanted to use her bloodhound with a police department for criminal trailing and may get involved in drug searches as well, but she had to go through months of classes to become a reserve officer and is on the payroll of the police department as such. {She would work in law enformcement full time but just can't afford the pay cut}**

**And isn't THAT a sad commentary on things?


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> So I am confused - does he have a DEA license? What are you training with and how do you intend to use this training? Who would you certify with?


Yes, he has a DEA license. Jak was started on pseudo, but is on real drugs now.

I would _like_ to be able to use Jak to do school searches, workplaces, etc. once he's certified. I'm not sure what agency his certification will be through, though, since I'm a civilian. 



> I have a friend (in NC) who wanted to use her bloodhound with a police department for criminal trailing and may get involved in drug searches as well, but she had to go through months of classes to become a reserve officer and is on the payroll of the police department as such. {She would work in law enformcement full time but just can't afford the pay cut}**
> 
> **And isn't THAT a sad commentary on things?


That's the primary reason my husband isn't a LEO; we can't afford the cut in pay he would have to take. That IS really sad. He's getting paid MORE working as a loss prevention manager at K-mart.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

You mean I'm not going to get rich doing this??????? Why didn't someone tell me that.

DFrost


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

All this time I thought you had to be LE to do drug searches. Did some web searching and see there are folks doing it left and right at businesses who are not LE. How the heck does a private citizen get a DEA license? (Not just him but all these other folks)

Wow, I really had no idea...........


----------



## Ty Brown (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't know the guy but his protection videos are a bit unethical (I think). The first couple look to be of a competition in Belgian Ring. I doubt he trained that dog unless he is living in Europe. 
The other dog is Rodin who is a famous French dog. That dog belongs to Dany Maison, right?


----------



## kendra velazquez (Aug 30, 2007)

Waleed Maalouf

http://barriquesmalinois.homestead.com/Males.html


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

I am not sure what kind of money each department pays but my brother is up here in Michigan with me and he made over 75K last year. He works on the SWAT team and his depatment also has a 3.0 multiplier for retirement. I think he is doing ok but then again I guess it depends on your point of reference.


----------



## Ty Brown (Jan 17, 2008)

Got ya. Did Dany own Rodin before? He was in several of those Rodin videos and he is also on Danys website.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Dany was Rodin's original owner, or at least the owner before Waleed. I'm not sure if Dany raised Rodin from a pup or not. Stephanie would know the exact timeline, but Waleed bought Rodin about 3 years ago, I believe. Maybe a little longer.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> All this time I thought you had to be LE to do drug searches. Did some web searching and see there are folks doing it left and right at businesses who are not LE. How the heck does a private citizen get a DEA license? (Not just him but all these other folks)
> 
> Wow, I really had no idea...........


nancy, to my knowledge, a DEA license doesn't give you carte blanch to carry any amount of any drug you want. once you get your license, the DEA will send you specially packaged drugs that you must return/re-cycle and if you return it in a manner different from how you got it, your license goes bye bye. that is of course if you stick to the rules. many civilians who get the license do not and just carry the drugs however they want. could be an issue if someone wanted to make it one...


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I just thought that was interesting, thought getting a DEA license was a bit deal, no interest in doing any drug stuff. I'll stick with cadaver.  That seems to be harder to get than drugs, LOL.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> I just thought that was interesting, thought getting a DEA license was a bit deal, no interest in doing any drug stuff. I'll stick with cadaver.  That seems to be harder to get than drugs, LOL.


yes, a friend of mine who is a retired LEO who used to work a dual purpose narc/bite dog now works a human remains dog. he has said the same thing about getting training aids.


----------

